# new friends Casoli



## abritabroad (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone...we have just moved to Casoli (chieti) and would love to meet up with any ex pats in the area either face to face or over the internet!, if you like a good ole chat please get in touch!!......


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

abritabroad said:


> Hi everyone...we have just moved to Casoli (chieti) and would love to meet up with any ex pats in the area either face to face or over the internet!, if you like a good ole chat please get in touch!!......


hi we live near casoli PRETORO if you want a chat or any advise on living here click on my user name and send me a mesage if you cant send mesage yet come to pretoro we are the first house in pretoro after the pretoro sign 20 mts on right the inglese bb if we are not in our moble number is on board out side house roy


----------



## imtiaz645 (Jan 25, 2011)

hello Dear i want to go italy what i well do 
I am also applying to uk for a study visa


----------



## guardiagrele (Jul 14, 2012)

*summer house in Guardiagrele*

Hi all.
We have a small summer house in Boca di Valle (near Guardiagrele and Pretoro) that we visit each summer for approx 6 weeks. We are flying there today from Canada (our winter home) and would love to meet up or chat with other English speakers in the area.

Michele



pudd 2 said:


> hi we live near casoli PRETORO if you want a chat or any advise on living here click on my user name and send me a mesage if you cant send mesage yet come to pretoro we are the first house in pretoro after the pretoro sign 20 mts on right the inglese bb if we are not in our moble number is on board out side house roy


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

guardiagrele said:


> Hi all.
> We have a small summer house in Boca di Valle (near Guardiagrele and Pretoro) that we visit each summer for approx 6 weeks. We are flying there today from Canada (our winter home) and would love to meet up or chat with other English speakers in the area.
> 
> Michele


love to meet you we also have some english freinds in bocca di vale pop in and se us do


----------



## guardiagrele (Jul 14, 2012)

*Boca di Valle*

Wow, English speakers in Boca di Valle. That would be wonderful. We will definitely email you once we arrive and get settled in with our TIM internet stick!

Thank you for replying so quickly and all the best,

Michele



pudd 2 said:


> love to meet you we also have some english freinds in bocca di vale pop in and se us do


----------

